# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ما هي الأدعية التي تقال على الوضوء ؟.

## أم أبي التراب

*ما هي الأدعية التي تقال على الوضوء ؟.             
**
 الحمد لله  
ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أدعية تقال في أول الوضوء وأخرى  تقال بعده . 
فأما ما يقال في أول الوضوء فلم يثبت فيه إلا التسمية بلفظ :  بسم الله  . 
ودليل ذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا وُضُوءَ لِمَنْ  لَمْ يَذْكُرْ اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ " روه الترمذي :25 .  وقَالَ : وَفِي الْبَاب  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ وَأَبِي  هُرَيْرَةَ وَسَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ وَأَنَسٍ  . قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  : لا أَعْلَمُ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ حَدِيثًا لَهُ  إِسْنَادٌ جَيِّدٌ ،انتهى كلام الترمذي . 
والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . 
وسبق في إجابة السؤال :21241،  أن هذا الحديث مما اختلف العلماء في صحته . 
ونقل النووي في "المجموع" 1/385، عن البيهقي قوله : 
"  أَصَحُّ مَا فِي التَّسْمِيَةِ حَدِيثُ أَنَسٍ : أَنَّ  النَّبِيَّ صلى  الله عليه وسلم وَضَعَ يَدَهُ فِي الإِنَاءِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْمَاءُ  ثُمَّ  قَالَ : تَوَضَّئُوا بِاسْمِ اللَّهِ , قَالَ :  فَرَأَيْت الْمَاءَ يَنْبُعُ  مِنْ بَيْنِ أَصَابِعِهِ ، وَالْقَوْمُ  يَتَوَضَّؤُنَ حَتَّى تَوَضَّئُوا مِنْ  عِنْدِ آخِرِهِمْ ، وَكَانُوا  نَحْوَ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلا . وَإِسْنَادُهُ جَيِّدٌ .  وَاحْتَجَّ  بِهِ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ "مَعْرِفَةِ السُّنَنِ وَالآثَارِ"   وَضَعَّفَ الأَحَادِيثَ الْبَاقِيَةَ " انتهى
وأما ما يقال بعده : فقد وردت فيه عدة أحاديث . 
ومجموع ما ورد أنه يقول : 
"  أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إله إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيك لَهُ ،  وأشْهَدُ  أنَّ مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنَ   التَوَّابِينَ ، واجْعَلْني مِنَ المُتَطَهِّرِين  َ ، سُبْحانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ   وبِحَمْدِكَ ، أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إلهَ إِلاَّ أنْتَ ، أسْتَغْفِرُكَ وأتُوبُ  إِلَيْكَ"  . 
روى مسلم :234. عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال "  مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُبْلِغُ أَوْ  فَيُسْبِغُ  الْوَضُوءَ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ   وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ ،  إِلا فُتِحَتْ لَهُ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ الثَّمَانِيَةُ  يَدْخُلُ مِنْ أَيِّهَا  شَاءَ " رواه مسلم :234 . 
زاد الترمذي :55 " اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنْ التَّوَّابِينَ  ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ " . 
وهذه  الزيادة ضعفها الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ، فإنه قال : " هذه  الزيادة التي  عند الترمذي لم تثبت في هذا الحديث " انتهى من "الفتوحات  الربانية" 2/19 .  
وقد صححها الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . وجزم ابن القيم في "زاد  المعاد" بثبوتها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وأما " سُبْحانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وبِحَمْدِكَ ، أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إلهَ  إِلاَّ أنْتَ ، أسْتَغْفِرُكَ وأتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ " .‏ 
فقد  رواه النسائي في " عمل اليوم والليلة" والحاكم في المستدرك  عن أبي سعيد  الخدري رضي الله عنه . وقد اختلف الرواة هل الحديث مرفوع إلى النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم أو من قول أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه ؟ 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : 
"  والسند صحيح بلا ريب ، إنما اختلف في رفع المتن ووقفه ،  فالنسائي جرى على  طريقته في الترجيح بالأكثر والأحفظ ، فلذا حكم عليه بالخطأ ، وأما  على  طريق الشيخ المصنف - يعني النووي-  تبعًا لابن الصلاح وغيرهم فالرفع عندهم مقدم  لما مع الرافع من زيادة  العلم ، وعلى تقدير العمل بالطريقة الأخرى فهذا مما لا مجال  للرأي فيه فله  حكم الرفع " انتهى من "الفتوحات الربانية"2/21 . 
وقد صححه الألباني في "صحيح الترغيب" 225 و"السلسلة الصحيحة" 2333 . 
وانظر : "تمام المنة" ص 94- 98 . 
فهذا  ما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأذكار التي تقال  على الوضوء ،  أما الدعاء عند غسل أعضاء الوضوء فلم يثبت فيه شيء عن النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم . 
قال النووي في الأذكار :ص 30 : 
وأما الدعاء على أعضاء الوضوء فلم يجئ فيه شيء عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم . 
وقال ابن القيم في "زاد المعاد" 1/195 : 
ولم  يحفظ عنه أنه كان يقول على وضوئه شيئا غير التسمية ، وكل  حديث في أذكار  الوضوء الذي يقال عليه فكذب مختلق ، لم يقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  شيئا منه ، ولا علمه لأمته ، ولا ثبت عنه غير التسمية في أوله ، وقوله "   أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إله إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيك لَهُ ، وأشْهَدُ  أنَّ  مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنَ  التَوَّابِينَ ،  واجْعَلْني مِنَ المُتَطَهِّرِين  َ " في آخره ، وفي حديث آخر في "سنن النسائي" مما  يقال بعد الوضوء أيضًا "سُبْحانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وبِحَمْدِكَ ، أشْهَدُ أنْ لا  إلهَ إِلاَّ أنْتَ ، أسْتَغْفِرُكَ وأتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ " انتهى  . 
وجاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" 5/221 : 
" لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء أثناء الوضوء ، وما  يدعو به العامة عند غسل كل عضو بدعة ، مثل قولهم عند غسل الوجه "اللهم بيض وجهي  يوم تسود الوجوه" وقولهم : عند غسل اليدين "اللهم أعطني كتابي بيميني ، ولا تعطني  كتابي بشمالي" إلى غير ذلك من الأدعية عند سائر أعضاء الوضوء " انتهى .

 المصدر:                                         الإسلام سؤال وجواب* 

*

----------

